# Best Hydrometer and Thermometer?



## junosama (Nov 25, 2011)

I am getting really more into caring for Ts and I'm starting to be more concerned with having very accurate humidity and temp levels. There are not many choices it seems in pet stores and the ones they have appear cheap. Can you guys recommend what you think is good for a Hydrometer and Thermometer.

I currently have these:

http://www.petsmart.com/product/index.jsp?productId=2752691

http://www.petsmart.com/product/index.jsp?productId=2752177


----------



## catfishrod69 (Nov 25, 2011)

congrats on becoming a addict...but you are worrying too much....i keep a hygro and thermometer in my T room...but that is just to judge the overall estimates....as far as having one in with each T, you dont need to...just go by feeling...you will be able to read your Ts and tell from their actions, and your feelings, if its too hot or cold, and too humid or not enough....just keep it warm enough to where you feel good...i have found that 80 feels pretty good...and as far as humidity...go by species...if its a drier species, and adult, a water dish is enough...if its a humid loving species, and adult, then a water bowl and misting/soaking will do...also take into consideration, blocking off vents.....


----------



## junosama (Nov 26, 2011)

Yeah true I'm starting to get a feel for how much water creates how much humidity, etc.. I only have one of each of those items i just put them in the tank when i need to check levels. I just wanna make sure the readings i do get are accurate.


----------



## catfishrod69 (Nov 26, 2011)

i see...those really arent that accurate...the best thing for either is a expensive one....although the ones i have are cheapies...but i just use them for the entire room's genaral levels....you will see that when it comes to both, its really easy to tell....i keep species that require high humidity, and species that require low humidity all in one room...i also keep most of my tarantulas in sterilite tubs...so i purchase the tubs with the Ts in mind that are going in them....so that way i can drill the holes to help keep humidity in, or let alot of it out....


----------



## junosama (Nov 26, 2011)

Gotcha thanks!


----------



## catfishrod69 (Nov 26, 2011)

your very welcome..


----------

